# New 18 inch ASA rims finally on!! :D



## ariveraarias496 (Jul 31, 2012)

finally found some nice rims that fit the cruze decided to sand them down, prime, and paint them green, they look sick :th_coolio:


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Maybe its my computer but I am just getting red Xs


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

me too. change the image host


----------



## ariveraarias496 (Jul 31, 2012)

yea its coming up as an error lol, how do u upload pics to a post?


----------



## ariveraarias496 (Jul 31, 2012)

fixed it


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow! that is bold. They will see you coming for sure. Like the wheel; not crazy about the color but I m old.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Those rims are... quite a bold statement?


----------



## DeltaMP (Aug 7, 2012)

Thought my eyes were going to explode for a second there... Those things are super bright! I'm more of a gunmetal guy myself... As long as you like em that's all that matters though!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

not going to lie, not a fan of the rim style and I hate lime green. But put those two together and it looks really good. I would have gone with orange myself haha

Paint that ugly corner light

*geez didn't proof read that one at all


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

hmmm. needs more low


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Not to be an ass but really why have all those hellagay stickers on your car when your not even lowered and you dont even have rims with a offset 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

